# Planted Tanks > Fertilisation and Algae >  JBL ferropol a complete fertilizer?

## PeterGwee

Hi guys! Anybody know whether JBL ferropol is a complete fertilizer (with macros and micros traces).....

----------


## FC

Yes, it is a complete one that also include high potassium content but it does not contain nitrate/phosphate. Last week, I wrote to JBL's Dr Rainer Keppler to ask for the potassium concentration but he did not wish to disclose though it is said to be high in proportion.

One important info: He mentioned that the old label on the bottle was wrongly stated. It should be: the outside cap (4ml) for 15 litres of water and inside cap (8ml) for 30 litres of water.

----------


## ryan

really!? thats cool!
how come they never updated it...

----------


## PeterGwee

No wonder people are getting algae boom for nothing...LOL [ :Grin: ]

----------


## xter

since it's a old label.
does anyone knows if it contains iron?

----------


## FC

Hi Ryan,

You know Ang-Mo, they are slow in many things.


My dear friend Xter,

&amp;quot;it's a complete one&amp;quot;

----------


## bclee

Complete... well maybe.

All they say is &amp;quot;Contains iron, potassium and other essential minerals and trace elements in a form readily-accessible for plants&amp;quot;.

You asked about macros and micros. Micros... yes. Macros... K yes, not too sure about S, Ca &amp;amp; Mg, and definitely not N &amp;amp; P.

JBL, Dennerle and Dupla never reveal exactly what is in the mixture. Probably the reason that I don't use them.

BC

----------


## PeterGwee

Confirmed with JBL that the product ferropol does not contain any calcium or magnesium.....but Rainer has mention that those stuff can be found in water sources...not too sure whether PUB tap water has those stuff though. [ :Knockout: ]

----------


## vinz

Singapore water quality -&amp;gt; http://www.pub.gov.sg/ws_potable_water.htm.

----------


## bclee

It is true that the tap will supply Ca an Mg. GH (Ca+Mg) of our tap is about 3 to 5.

BC

----------


## PeterGwee

Thanks bclee...you are the man!..LOL [ :Grin: ]

----------


## solonavi

Sorry to bring up this old thread.

Is it ok for me to use JBL Ferropol as a micro and I'll dose KNO3 and KH2PO4 for Macros?

Thanks
JC

----------


## spinex

> Sorry to bring up this old thread.
> 
> Is it ok for me to use JBL Ferropol as a micro and I'll dose KNO3 and KH2PO4 for Macros?
> 
> Thanks
> JC


Micro you might want to try EasyLife Pro which come in 2L and 5L. Economical for your huge tank. Very good price can get in NA.

----------


## solonavi

Ic. Tot I can re-used the ferropol since got it b4 starting E.I.

Thanks for the advice.

Cheers
JC

----------


## mordrake

> Micro you might want to try EasyLife Pro which come in 2L and 5L. Economical for your huge tank. Very good price can get in NA.


i asked chan whether the profito is a micro fert and he mentioned that it's similar to lushgro aqua ???

----------


## juggler

To clear some doubts, attached is an email received by Geoffrey from the company. He shared with me the details of the contents of Profito.




> ...
> Thank you for your interest in ProFito.
> The different product sizes 250 ml are 500 ml already available. The 2 litres and 5 litres packaging will be available as of June in Singapore through our distributor Rein Biotech Services (www.reinbiotech.com)
> 
> The product contains 17 elements (the chemical notation of them are on the label by the way) : 
> Fe(2+) : 1.200 ppm ; K : 7.000 ppm ; Mg : 900 ppm ; Mn : 400 ppm ; I : 200 ppm ; 
> B : 80 ppm ; Cu, Mo, Zn, Li : 20 ppm ; Ni, Co, Al, Sn, F : 10 ppm
> V, Se : 5 ppm
> 
> ...

----------


## juggler

> Ic. Tot I can re-used the ferropol since got it b4 starting E.I.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Cheers
> JC


Since you already got the JBL, might as well finish using it before buying new stuff.  :Smile: 
Yes. You can dose like you suggested.

----------


## solonavi

Thanks bro. Gd to hear tat.

Cheers
JC

----------


## bclee

JBL Ferropol, Easylife Profito, Tropica Mastergrow, Sera Florena, Seachem Flourish are all trace nutrients and some with K and Mg. They should be good to supplement the plants' demand for trace nutrients.

BC

----------


## neon

> Micro you might want to try EasyLife Pro which come in 2L and 5L. Economical for your huge tank. Very good price can get in NA.


I don't think Profito come with 5L , instead it is should be 4L. It is a black color container.

Cheers

----------


## spinex

> I don't think Profito come with 5L , instead it is should be 4L. It is a black color container.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for pointing out. But Juggler email's reply from EasyLife Pro mentioned 2L and 5L ... strange.  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## spinex

> Ic. Tot I can re-used the ferropol since got it b4 starting E.I.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Cheers
> JC


Yah since you got it finish it then try others then.

----------


## juggler

> Thanks for pointing out. But Juggler email's reply from EasyLife Pro mentioned 2L and 5L ... strange.


Check their website http://www.easylife.nl/asia/index.html?id=40




> Easy-Life ProFito is being offered in 250 ml, 500 ml, 2 litres and 5 litres packaging ...

----------


## neon

> Check their website http://www.easylife.nl/asia/index.html?id=40


1000 apologies. Yes, it is 5L , just verified.

----------


## spinex

> Thank you for your interest in ProFito.
> The different product sizes 250 ml are 500 ml already available. The 2 litres and 5 litres packaging will be available as of June in Singapore through our distributor Rein Biotech Services (www.reinbiotech.com)
> 
> The product contains 17 elements (the chemical notation of them are on the label by the way) : 
> Fe(2+) : 1.200 ppm ; K : 7.000 ppm ; Mg : 900 ppm ; Mn : 400 ppm ; I : 200 ppm ; 
> B : 80 ppm ; Cu, Mo, Zn, Li : 20 ppm ; Ni, Co, Al, Sn, F : 10 ppm
> V, Se : 5 ppm
> 
> It's a very rich fertilizer with high Fe and K concentrations. Furthermore, the composition is in such a way that plants absorb it very easily. You will notice a big difference regarding plant growth in comparison to other fertilizers, within 4 weeks time.
> ...


Very useful information about the composition. 

How do we go about calculating like 10ml of the solution will add how much of PPM of each components to 100L of water for example ?

----------


## bclee

> Very useful information about the composition. 
> 
> How do we go about calculating like 10ml of the solution will add how much of PPM of each components to 100L of water for example ?


I think you might need to revise your secondary school science/math... :Grin:  

To put it very simply:
0.010L/100L x [ppm in fert]

BC :Wink:

----------


## spinex

> I think you might need to revise your secondary school science/math... 
> 
> To put it very simply:
> 0.010L/100L x [ppm in fert]
> 
> BC


Thanks for the tips ! Seriously even u tell me the formula now it doesn't ring a bell at all  :Opps:  But from the formula now i understand.

Dont ask me which school i was formerly from ...  :Razz:

----------

